
911 Operator Missed Emergency Call, Was Ordering Pizza - wbsun
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/national-international/911-Operator-Missed-Emergency-Call-Was-Ordering-Pizza-365481831.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_LABrand
======
nness

      "I thought there would be more than one person answering the phone.
      I can't believe there is just the one lady."
    

How could there be only one person with this responsibility? Seems like a
pretty vulnerable area for failure which could result in severe repercussions.

~~~
DigitalSea
IF the lady ordering the pizza is responsible for answering the calls that
come in, what do the other people do and why couldn't they order the pizza
instead? This story just makes no sense to me.

